# [SOLVED] Access Denied - Fully!



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, yesterday evening I successfully set up a home network which consisted of all three computers in the house. I shared each hard drive so that you can access documents etc from each other computer. It was working fine.

This morning, I wanted to install a program on my computer (one of them in the network) and I keep getting te error message *'File Name'... The parameter is incorrect'.*

I assumed it was something to do with the network and proceeded to disable it fully however, each time I try and turn settings of in the 'Network and Sharing' window I recieve the error message*'Network & Sharing... Access Denied' *

I looked at my hard drive and it appears to show the name as *'Access Denied' * with the little share symbol in the corner. I right clicked > properties, thinking I could change the access via security tab and *it says that I do not have permission or access to do so. I tried the same on the other computers but all state that they cannot access my hard drive to allow me access. *

Any assistance is much appreciated!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi - 

Are you tring to install an app on another system?

That's different than file sharing -
File sharing essentials
Share files with someone
HomeGroup - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows
File and printer sharing FAQ

Unless you are running Windows Server 2008 or 2008 R2, I believe you'll need RDC - 
Remote Desktop Connection - FAQ
Remote Desktop Connection - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows
Why can’t I connect using Remote Desktop Connection?
Connect to another computer using Remote Desktop Connection

You're getting the access denied error likely because of lack of full Admin permissions needed on the system the app is being installed on.

Another option - Team Viewer - http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I must first apologize. It appears, from your previous message that I didn't quite make myself clear to a sufficient level. Therefore this may become a fairly long post and for that I apologize once again. 

I created a network whereby each of the three computers could access (view, copy, delete, move, etc) files from any one of the other two computers. I decided to share the entire hard drive (C of each three computers for the sake of simpleness. 
However, I decided that Computer 2 and 3 didn't need access to Computer 1 and therefore 'Denied' them access by changing the permissions on my hard drive. 

For some reason, this permission rule as appears to apply to this computer I am writing from now (Computer 1 - the troublesome one) and as a result, I am unable to access my hard drive. I am completely locked out and receive the error message, *"C\ is not accessible. Access is denied." *. In addition, the name of the hard drive (as displayed in 'My Computer' has altered to 'Access Denied' with the Share icon in the bottom left. 

Furthermore, (and in my opinion this is the problem causing the other problems) I am unable to do anything that requires Administrator privileges (installing/removing programs, altering and settings that require Admin permission etc). Consequently, I am unable to disable any 'Sharing and Discovery' within Network & Sharing and so cannot remove this computer (Computer 1) from the network. (Whether doing this will give back 'Full Control' permission over my hard drive, I have no idea)

Not one of the three computers can access my Hard Drive! 

I am tried renaming all three computers name in the hope that the network wouldn't recognize the permissions issue but this didn't work. In thoery changing the 'Workgroup' could work, but I unable to do so on Computer 1 because I cannot open system properties (sysdm.cpl) as this requires Admin privileges. I have tried booting in Safe-Mode however the problem still exists. (Although I can open sysdm.cpl and change the name but not the workgroup title.) 

Would System Restore work, I can't open it from Normal or Safe-Mode, but what about 'Repair computer' option from F8 boot menu? 

Theoretically I need to get inside the network to change back the permission settings from 'Deny' to 'Allow' on the Security tab of properties on hard drive. Or, stop sharing my Hard Drive (which is currently impossible due to the 'Share' button being grayed out the 'Sharing' tab of properties. 

A long and complicated one I know but any assistance is required!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

What OS is on computer #1? if it is Vista or Windows 7 you can Enable the Hidden Admin Account log in as administrator, then you can change your user account to be an Admin again. And change the permissions again for the drive.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

All computers are vista, including computer 1. I will try that shortly. Do you understand my scenario and do you think that this will work? 

Many thanks,


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I understand your scenario, and this should work, that's why I suggested it.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I havnt completed the process get as I am typing from a iPod, however I have noticed this requires me to run cmd as admin which surely won't work. I will try soon.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Yes, you must have the Admin Password (if one was set) go to Start/Search and type *CMD*. Right click the CMD.exe icon and choose *Run As Administrator*.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I had a funny feeling that this wasn't going to work. When I right click and select 'Run as admin' from cmd in the Start/Search results I recieve an error message:

"C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe The parameter is incorrect." 

Any solution?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Paste this command into the cmd screen - (RIGHT-click in the cmd screen | "paste") -

```
whoami /user >1 & start notepad 1
```
A Notepad will open.

Paste the results in your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

USER INFORMATION
----------------

User Name SID 
========= =============================================
bob\jon S-1-5-21-1833699264-1519930223-327650150-1000


The reason is says 'bob' is because I changed the computer name via sysdm.cpl in safe mode to something random and haven't bothered to change it back as of yet. Formerly was 'Jon' 
Thankyou!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Go to *Start/All Programs/Accessories/Command Prompt* right click it and choose *Run As Administrator*. Or do a Search for *Command Prompt*.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

spunk.funk - Still receive the error message stated in my previous message.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

When did you last have admin permissions?

I would run system restore - but you'll have to run it from Recovery.

How to use System Restore to log on to Windows 7 or Windows Vista when you lose access to an account

Choose a restore point when you last had admin perms.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I shall do that now. Hopefully I have a restore point. It doesn't affect documents does it? 

Regards,


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

How were you able to paste the *whomai *script into the command prompt, if you can't open a command prompt?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I don't believe it. 
Error message: 

There was an unexpected error: Access is denied (0x8007005) 
System restore will now close.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

As far as i'm aware, that error that I detailed in my previous post is due to the to the System Volume Information Folder attributes being set to Read-only... which is within the locked hard drive.

Any other ideas... there must be something?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, there are a number of methods to resolve this let's try the easy one first. Boot with the OS dvd in the drive (may have to set boot order in the bios). 

Access the RE (recovery environment) through the "repair your computer" option. Then select command prompt. At the x sources prompt type:-


```
bcdedit | find "osdevice"
```
Using the drive letter returned (assume C) run at the x sources

C: (press enter)

At the C: prompt, type each command pressing enter after each:-



```
takeown /A /F C:\
takeown /A /F C:\Windows
takeown /A /F C:\Windows\System32
```
Close the Command Prompt, then click Restart

This should give you access to C drive, you can reset permissions then or whatever.

NO go, post back...


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I unfortautely failed to find the OS discs. I guess this process is impossible without since those cmd prompts will not work alone? 3

Any other suggestions? 

Many thanks,


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

You need to borrow a Vista or Windows 7 disc to continue.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Not questioning your judgement at all however, is there no other way around without borrowing a vista installation discs (Jenae did mention that there was a number of ways to fix this, perhaps I should try them first?)

Failing this, since my system is 64-bit would I need Vista installation discs that are specified 64-bit? 

Many thanks to everyone who has assisted so far!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

If you can open up a command prompt and type or paste Jenae's suggestions in, then by all means, this could fix your problem. But I thought you couldn't open a command prompt?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I can open Command Prompt, just not with admin permissions. However, I may be able to do so in Safe-Mode or through 'Repair my computer' feature on start-up. If I do, I will be unable to do the first section of the code due to no os discs?

So just the second part?  Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, well if you are lucky, safe mode with command prompt, at the prompt type:-


```
takeown /f C:\windows
```
 (press enter)

Should return:- SUCCESS: The file (or folder): "C:\windows" now owned by user "bob\jon".

Next type:-


```
icacls c:\windows /grant bob\jon:f
```
 (press enter)

Should returnrocessed file: c:\windows
Successfully processed 1 files; Failed processing 0 files

Next type:-


```
takeown /f C:\
```
 (press enter)

Should return:- SUCCESS: The file (or folder): "C:\" now owned by user "bob\jon".

Next type:-


```
icacls C:\ /grant bob\jon:f
```
 (press enter)

Should return:- processed file: C:\
Successfully processed 1 files; Failed processing 0 files

Type exit press enter restart computer If the cmd's don't work you will need a copy of the OS.

*NOTE:-* Your user name comes from JC's whoami post #10 if wrong change.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I shall try the method discussed in the previous post as soon as I can. 

I would imagine, since I could acces sysdm.cpl. in safe-mode that I can open CMD with Admin permissions. 

If not, will I need to get a Vista OS disc that is specific to a 64-bit installation? 

Regards,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

*I have since tried the previous suggestion however it didn't work.  
Although CMD opened as admin it displayed "ERROR Access is denied" each time I tried a different code.*

I can't see how an Vista OS installation disc is going to make any difference? Perhaps you could explain as your probably right.. :L 

_Just something that I thought of, creating the network again and adding another new device (i.e - another laptop). In theory, this won't have the same privileges thus meaning that I can change the access to Allow - Full Control as opposed to Deny. Maybe? What you think... 
_
Don't mean this is a bad way, but there is no other way (as I believe i'm going to struggle to borrow the discs) 

Many thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, I know you are frustrated this whole issue is caused by UAC and in RE no admin restrictions apply UAC is not active so the changes are effective, why I said in my last post (you might be lucky...you were not). Any copy of a 64 bit Vista OS will do you need only to boot from it and run the commands I posted in the RE.. maybe you could borrow one.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Is Vista x64 OEM or full retail?

If OEM, there should be an HDD recovery partition on the system. If so, boot into Recovery, follow *jenae*'s instructions or run system restore. 

I assume that system restore failed last time w/ 0x80070005 because you ran it from Windows, not Recovery.

If all else fails. . .

OEM / Retail Recovery Discs + Recovery Instructions


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*



jcgriff2 said:


> Is Vista x64 OEM or full retail?
> 
> If OEM, there should be an HDD recovery partition on the system. If so, boot into Recovery, follow *jenae*'s instructions or run system restore.
> 
> ...


How do I establish whether it is Vista 64bit OEM or full retail? 

Within 'Computer' there is a 'Recovery' partition D: drive. How would I go about booting in to that patition? 

I recieved System Restore error 0x80070005 after booting into 'Repair my computer' option from the F8 menu. I guess this is why? 

Many thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

There is an F-key or key sequence to press during boot that will take you into Recovery.

What is the manufacturer and EXACT model # of your system?

Look on the label - bottom if laptop; back if desktop.

Recovery partition means you have OEM version. OEM = Dell, HP, Gateway, etc...

OEM & full retail versions do not differ as far as Windows is concerned; OEM versions just add all those nice trial apps that drive us all nuts. Also, OEM versions are tied to the system it was originally installed on & dies with that system, i.e., OEM Windows cannot be transferred to another system.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi -

Due to me not having acess to the computer right now (but will do in half hour) I cannot see the make and model. Although i'm aware that it is an Acer computer. 

Could you explain what i'm suppose to do when I enter Recovery mode /partition? (i.e. how I am going to run jenae instructions?) 


Regards,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, 

I was wrong. This computer is not Acer but instead *Advent PQD4003*. Perhaps you could explain to me how to boot into the recovery drive and run the commands jenae posted?

It would be much appreciated!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi - 



> *Hard Drive Recovery*
> Should your Windows develop serious errors or fail to start, you can restore your computer back to factory settings by using the hard drive recovery located on a hidden partition on the hard drive.
> 
> To restore your computer back to factory settings, follow the steps below:
> ...


UKT Support - Advent PQD4003 PC


You want the option in RED 

That will give you a command prompt to run *jenae*'s instructions - POST #25.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Thank you for replying. I have followed the above instructions however, when I type "takeown /f C:\windows" into cmd, I receive the error " 'takedown' is not recognize as an internal or external command etc....


Same for "icacls" command. Something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Try *takeown /?* (space before /)

Try *icacls /? *

Does it say - 

```
'takeown' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
```


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

It does with takeown but not icacls - that seems to work. I feel as if we could get around this issue we could resolve the whole issue. Any ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

What drive letter is on the screen?

Is it x: ?


```
[B][COLOR=Red]x:[/COLOR][/B]\>
```
If so, try this command one at a time - stop if one works -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]cd /d c:\windows\system32

cd /d d:\windows\system32

cd /d e:\windows\system32

cd /d f:\windows\system32[/FONT]
```
If c: works, stop there and run the commands per *jenae*

If not, try the next, etc...

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*



jcgriff2 said:


> What drive letter is on the screen?
> 
> Is it x: ?
> 
> ...


It does show x: 

cd /d c:\windows\system32 -I got the following message "the system cannot find the path specified"

tried the rest, with no avail. d: - "access denied" 

e: and f: was the same as c: 

C: is the write one I just can't understand why the path could not be specified?! :/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Drive x: is the virtual drive Windows Recovery is loaded into.

See if you can find takeown &/or icacls on drive x:


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*



jcgriff2 said:


> Drive x: is the virtual drive Windows Recovery is loaded into.
> 
> See if you can find takeown &/or icacls on drive x:


So to be ignorant but how would I go about doing this? Sorry


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Good question, actually.

Does this command work?

*where /?*


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Yes it does


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

There must be something I can do to regain control of my hard drive? I feel utterly stupid that I decided to restrict access to my hard drive. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*



GamingJon said:


> I feel utterly stupid that I decided to restrict access to my hard drive. Please help. Thanks.


Don't feel that way. You are not the 1st -- it happened to me in 2009!

Please run these commands - 

```
x:

cd\

where /r x:\ /f /t takeown.*

where /r x:\ /f /t icacls.*
```
Do the files show up?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, you are in a command prompt in the windows RE and the prompt reads X sources is this correct? 


If so run the commands here:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/access-denied-fully-609991.html#post3497695


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Thankyou for those kind words! I do so hope that it can be resolved.  

Since it's late, would you mind me running them tomorrow morning and posting back, or would you prefer it in a PM? 

Thankyou once again! (p.s - do you genuinely believe that it is fixable? - more for my peace of mind and trying to recreate light at the tunnel :L Did you fix yours back in 09?)


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*



jenae said:


> Hi, you are in a command prompt in the windows RE and the prompt reads X sources is this correct?
> 
> 
> If so run the commands here:-
> ...


Hi Jenae, that is correct. I believe I tried them earlier (but will try again tomorrow morning) as far as I can remember it didn't work correclt and stated that takeown was not a recognised command etc. (see my reply on page two) 

Thankyou for helping!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, You do need to run those commands as posted especially the:-
bcdedit | find "osdevice" then based on what OS it returns move to that directory.

Here things work a little differently, if it is a C that the OS is on, and you see a prompt that say's x sources then to move to C type:- C: (press enter).

You are now at a C:\> prompt.

If you wish to move to another directory say "windows" at the C:\> prompt type:-

cd windows (press enter note space after d ) you are now at a C:\windows> prompt.

To move to a sub directory say "system32" at the C:\Windows> prompt type:-

cd system32 (press enter note space after d).

Hope this helps.

*NOTE:-* It is post 19 that I want you to use. BTW there are other solutions now you can access the RE (thanks to JC). It is definitely fixable.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I've began trying jenaes instructions first. 

bcd | find "osdevice" - brings back "os device - partition=D:"

I guess the rest of the instructions need to change accordingly. I'll give it a go. 


P.s - "where" is not recognised at x sources ('repair my computer - f8) but it is at c sources. Shall I therefore switch to safe-mode with command prompt before I run jc's instructions? It is nice to know that it is fixable.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Switching from x sources to d is denied. "D: - Access is denied" 

I'll try jc's now.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I'm perry sure the OS is installed on C: 

X sources shows partition D: but 
C sources shows partition C:

I don't know.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, in RE you should not receive a access denied message, when you are in the command prompt , the one that say's x sources at the prompt when you look at the header for this window does it read:-

Administrator:X:\windows\system32\cmd.exe

Please post back what you see.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Just about to check. Will let you know!


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Yes it does read: "Administrator:X:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe


What shall I do?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Now writing bcdedit | find "osdevice" shows H: partition. Why earth does it keep changing?!


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

JC - 

Running your commands from RE (x sources command prompt as far I'm aware) doesn't work. "X:" shows The system cannot find the drive specified. "cd\" shows access denied"

Something I have done wrong?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, for your purpose lets ignore the bcdedit command instead pay attention when you access the repair your computer option you will see this window










Under location what do you see (in this image it shows D)

Use that drive letter in your commands at x sources if it was D you would type:-

d: (press enter)

Use the commands (ignore bcdedit) in my post #19

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I shall check that now. As far as I can remember it states D: was the location for the Vista installation. Should it be D: i'll check from X: sources to D: by typing *D:*

Then;

takeown /A /F C:\
takeown /A /F C:\Windows
takeown /A /F C:\Windows\System32

Would I change the C: part of the above commands to D: if D: is the location that shows in the previous image? Regards,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Could you explain how to get to that stage shown in the picture in your previous post as I failed to do so in RE. 

However, at the top the window displaying "operating system windows vista H:" although trying to switch to H: in command prompt from x sources, shows Access denied error message. Any ideas?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Any advice Jenae? I don't see how none of these commands are working. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, I did post a response now I cannot find it? 

If we cannot access the drive through the RE then there is no way we can repair this, I am not sure, I have never seen an access denied in RE . As far as I am aware this should not happen. Maybe get a OS dvd to run the RE. 

As mentioned by JC you might have to purchase the recovery disks from your manufacturer.. check their web site.

I did find a good site that explains the RE for you try system restore from within RE maybe.

How to use the Windows 7 System Recovery Environment Command Prompt

Edit:- Just had a thought in the RE at the x sources type:-

Icacls C: (press enter) OR try whatever bcdedit returns say H then try :-

Icacls H: (press enter) Let us know what you see.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I think the reason I cannot do this in RE is because I checked 'Deny' access as opposed to just un-ticking 'Allow'. I'll try those commands shortly.

Very tempted to just do a full destruction restore option from RE. I have installed programs with product keys that I have since lost, I've heard of programs that can gather all entered product key however I am unable to download and install them because of a lack of admin permissions. 

I can download to memory stick and transfer, but is there anyway I can install such program to gather product/serial keys? Regards,


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, yes a reinstall might be the easier option. If you have MsDart(and it is the right version) then yes boot from it, you will see the location I pictured earlier as it loads. You could also try some of the advanced repair options offered (the last option) try system restore first, and try the command prompt as well, nothing to lose..Good luck.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Did you try running Windows System Restore *from Recovery*?

https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3497359/


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, both post#62 and post#64 suggest system restore the MSDart is maybe the best last option. Otherwise a reinstall is needed.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

It states that there any know System Restore points which is funny because I believe that there is. I'll try again in 10minutes. I get my hand on DaRT later this evening so I will try everything from there.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Sorry to hear that system restore was a no-go.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

No worries JC. I would like to take the time to thank you (and jenae) for all of the superb support you have given over the last few days, despite it not being fiixed I still genuinely believe that TSF is the way forward!

Hopefully, DaRT will come up trumps so to speak later on this evening. I believe there is varios utilitys within the program that could potentially solve this. Disk/Computer Management/System Restore/Command Prompt. 

Is there anyway of actually check to see if there is any System Restore points, or is this not possible due to no access to the C: Drive? :L 

Also, like I mentioned a few post ago, I have several programs that I have installed with the use of product keys. I have managed to download and install (installing onto my external drive) a keyfinder program which as located the keys successfully, however I appear to have lost the Microsoft Office 2007 installation discs. What would you advise me to do as I need this program installed.

Regards, GJ (just out of interest, what did you do to fix yours back in 09?)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi - 

No, there is no way to access restore points given the situation.

Contact Microsoft about Office 2007 replacement DVD - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326246

As for. . .


GamingJon said:


> . . . just out of interest, what did you do to fix yours back in 09?


I was testing Windows 7 beta at the time and system restore worked on a few occasions; other times, I just reinstalled.

But to get to the point where you are, I was "playing" with W7b and fully expected trouble. This has never happened to me otherwise.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

I bring GOOD NEWS! Since my last post, I decided to go over everything previously suggested as well as try a few things myself along the way and guess what...?

FIXED. I now have ACCESS TO MY HARD DRIVE (C!

After various trial and error attempts, I identified that UAC was the problem in this situation and disabling such feature would allow me to solve other issue, namely no control over C: However, originally when this solution had been suggested I attempt and failed as I tried in the user account 'Jon' which has Admin perfs but was unable to use them, therefore I overlooked such possible solution. I could create another account neither turn on the 'Guest' account because of a lack of admin perfs however after a while, I finally managed to get the 'Hidden Admin account' enabled (command instruction didn't appear to work the first time) and from there I was able to turn of UAC via the registry (EnableLUA - Least Access Control - DWORD to 0 as opposed to 1) and this allowed be to change the owner of the drive from Jon (with no access) to Admin will everything. Right click C:, Security, Advanced, Owner, Edit, Select subcontained checkbox and type Jon, Check names and this overwrited current 'Deny' permissions. 

Job done as we would say over here in the UK! 

Thankyou very much for all the advice (and emotional support!  that you have given over the last week or so, I couldn't have done it without you. Cheers! 

Hopefully one day, I can become a TSF Enthusiast and help others! (Just out of interest how many post do you need to do so?)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*

Hi, well kudos to you for hanging in there, a great outcome anyone can reinstall, it takes knowledge and experience to fix the problem and using yours you have achieved. Outcomes like this make being on forums all the more rewarding.. big thanks to JC for his help also.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied - Fully!*



GamingJon said:


> Hopefully one day, I can become a TSF Enthusiast and help others! (Just out of interest how many post do you need to do so?)


500 posts = TSF Enthusiast, but you don't need to wait for that to help out.

Nice work on your system!

Special thanks to *jenae*

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

